# Book: At last a life



## kelly326 (Dec 10, 2013)

Anybody heard of this book. I'm going to buy it. It's about anxiety and dp. There are great reviews for it. The guys name is Paul David. He has a website.
Anxietynomore.co.uk


----------



## Smurf801 (Nov 21, 2013)

At last a life* yeah i bought it and i liked it a lot. But just go on the app store and buy his app and the full book is on it, plus other stuff. And the book took 2 months to get to my house plus the app is much cheaper than the book


----------



## pinkpaw (May 17, 2013)

I used this book a lot when I was going through some of my worst periods, it was the only thing that helped at the time. I definitely recommend it


----------



## kelly326 (Dec 10, 2013)

Smurf801 said:


> At last a life* yeah i bought it and i liked it a lot. But just go on the app store and buy his app and the full book is on it, plus other stuff. And the book took 2 months to get to my house plus the app is much cheaper than the book


Thank you for the correction


----------

